# Best method for piano



## Lalo

I wanted to learn classical piano since I was a child. Now, I find time and I’m decided to learn the piano. However, due to the coronavirus and my budget, presencial classes are not an option. So I decided to buy a method (book) and practice everyday, what method would you recomend?
Thanks!


(Sorry my english isnt perfect)


----------



## neofite

I had a similar situation when a piano magically appeared in my building a few years ago and nobody else seemed interested in playing it. I just printed out a few simple scores from the web and started trying to play, at first just one nervous finger at the time. I have finally gotten to the stage where a book or two on technique might (or mght not) be useful, but I don't think it is really necessary at the start, especially for those of us with budget constraints. A good place to begin might be with Christmas carols, since the music should be quite familiar, is often very simple, and resembles classical music. In addition to the great wealth of piano scores freely available on line (including the International Music Score Library Project), I suspect there are also quite a few useful and free tutorials. Anyway, a great project, and I hope you enjoy it as much as I have!


P.S.: Don't feel bad about your English. Mine isnt perfect either.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo said:


> I wanted to learn classical piano since I was a child. Now, I find time and I'm decided to learn the piano. However, due to the coronavirus and my budget, presencial classes are not an option. So I decided to buy a method (book) and practice everyday, what method would you recomend?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> (Sorry my English isn't perfect)


Start reading this

Lets stay motivated


----------

